# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  politicians get away with insider trading

## optionsdude

This is what all politicians are about, especially the right wing nut jobs. Making more than everyone else to keep their elite status.
http://www.minyanville.com/dailyfeed...ting-abnormal/

As a trader this really pisses me off. I am not crazy about Martha Stewart but she did jail time for this kind of thing. This is not right. They all have to go especially the nut sucking tea bagger retardicans in disguise.

----------


## Twist

Wow! Thanks for that. I need to become a politician

----------


## J-Crane

op, wow you can recite bumper stickers, there is a vary diverse group of people here north, south, east, west, liberal ,conservative , unionists , confederates and we for the most part get along. why you got to start calling names and resiting bumper stickers? i prefer the articles of confederacy and im from the south. that make me a confederate two times over.people like you may call me thinks like bible hugging gun freak or redneck or what ever. but it does not make it right, nor will i do the same
btw the democrats / liberals do it as much as the republicans / conservatives

----------


## optionsdude

All politicians means just that all politicians. I don't care much for the left either but at least they try to make it look like they care about the class separation. You might consider me to be a redneck or a gun nut as well, but I am definitely not a bible hugger. They all have to go, all politicians. I just hate the right wing evangelicals more than the others. What does the article have to do with bumper stickers? Did you take the time to read the article?

----------


## J-Crane

> All politicians means just that all politicians. I don't care much for the left either but at least they try to make it look like they care about the class separation. You might consider me to be a redneck or a gun nut as well, but I am definitely not a bible hugger. They all have to go, all politicians. I just hate the right wing evangelicals more than the others. What does the article have to do with bumper stickers? Did you take the time to read the article?


yes ive seen it and others before both parties do this kind of crap.right wing nut case is on all kinds of bumper stickers but you putting the people with the politicians, the people are tea party, conservative,liberal, we group with people who share our ideals. politicians are just that politicians by calling them name like right wing of left wing you group them with the people . as soon as someone runs for office there no longer one of the people there politician's !

----------


## optionsdude

"as soon as someone runs for office there no longer one of the people there politician's !" Well put J-Crane. I am more of an individualist the friends I have share some of the same hobbies but think nothing alike when it comes to politics or religion. We all just love to fish and drink good wine and good liquor. I have one friend who lives in a commune, and not just a bunch of hippies the commune has a multi million dollar organics business (and it's not pot). NOt to mention they raise cattle,chickens,fish,and lots of garden variety veggies. Everyone in the commune has health and dental insurance paid from the business. Thier work schedule isn't as set as mine would be but they do very well. I plan on doing something similar with my family once I leave the working world. And if my plan doesn't work I'll go hang out with my buddy and some of his hippie friends.

----------

